# amonia not cycling



## Orion_0328 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all

I have a 75 gallon tank and am new to this. We have an UGF set up and a tetra whisper hanging on the back. This tank is 5 weeks old. We have 6 zebra danios and 6 black neon tetras in the tank. We are also seeing brown algea in the tank. At about the 2 week mark we had to treat for ich. We used rid ich+ and did daily 10-15% water changes for 10 days. It's been 2 weeks since the last water change at the end of the treatment. The amonia level is slowly going up and is now just under the 1 ppm mark on the test kit. The nitrite and nitrate levels read 0. PH is about 7.5. Water temp is 76 F. Shouldn't I be seeing some nitrites by now? Any advice on why it seems the tank isn't going through the cycling process?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I say yes and no. Usually you should see nitrites by now, but every tank is different. It can take up to 8wks when you cycle with fish. Patience is all you need. My 75 took about 6 weeks.


----------



## Orion_0328 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks! Just for kicks and because this is bothering me I just tested my tap water right out of the faucet. It's reading about 2 ppm with the api liquid test I have. Does this sound right or could I have a problem with my tester?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

2ppm ammonia? How old is your test kit? Test again to be sure. That is not good. Just keep that in mind when it comes time for water changes.


----------



## Orion_0328 (Mar 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> 2ppm ammonia? How old is your test kit? Test again to be sure. That is not good. Just keep that in mind when it comes time for water changes.


just bought it back in feb.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

You might be experiencing a delayed nitrogen cycle establishment due to your use of medication. Meds, especially anti-bacterials like Rid-Ich+ kill off nitrifying bacteria, and I suspect that is why you are having such a slow start.

2 ppm ammonia out of the tap worries me as well. I would test again, and if you get the same readings, call your city's water provider because I'm sure 2 ppm ammonia is against regs and they will have to take preventative measures.

In the meantime, if you need to change the tank water, use spring water bought at your grocery store. This should not become a regular practice though.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Make sure your test tubes are clean, or are you using strips?


----------

